# My first post! - Fluval Ebi - Planted



## seank (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all, 

Im new to the forum, just wanted to share some pics and specs of my setup.










































Flora - HC carpet (comming in very nicely). Rotala indica - which you cant see (its in the back left corner). Tape grass - in the back-mid (I think its Tape grass i can't remember lol!! :hihi. 2 Marimo moss balls and I also can't remember the plants name thats on the left. so if someone wants to chime in please do lol

Fauna - 1 female Frucata Rainbow, sadly her mate died and the LFS took them away a week later which leads me to believe they weren't very healthy to begin with. Around 60 RCS (breeding like crazy), 3 Yellow shrimp, and 5 CRS (going to purchase 3 more in the next day or two)

Lighting - 3 (yes thats right i said 3 heheh :flick Fluval 13W HO Power compacts on for about 12 hrs a day. These are ones I purchased after the faulty ones that were recalled (or replaced). I was lucky enough to not run into that "lighting" problem that many others faced as the lady at the LFS replaced mine with the newer fixture while i was buying the tank.

CO2 Setup - Fluval 88g CO2 kit running at 1 bubble every 4 - 5 sec, I know alot of people out there that dislike these products as the refills are so expensive, I for one am still on my first cartridge and it's been about 2 months now so i dont mind spending $50 every 6 months lol (I buy the 3 pk). Also im in the process of getting a new high quality glass diffuser/bubble counter and CO2 approved tubing and a nice brass check valve, should be here by friday, it's comming all the way from orlando FL YAY!! purchased from green leaf aquariums.

Filter - Im using the inter filter the kit came with right now but i DEFINATLY want to upgrade to a canister, im thinking of the fluval 105. What do u guys and gals think? I definatly want opinions on this please any problems or bad experiences?

Substrate - just the substrate the tank came with its called Fluval stratum for shrimp, works great no complaints plants can root like crazy in that stuff

Lastly I dose with Seachem Flourish twice a week and do a 30% water change once a week.

I forgot to mention i want to take out the drift wood and rocks and put a bigger piece of drift wood in the middle to grow some moss on perhaps. Im going to rip out that plant to the left I think aswell as its in a bad position I don't know what I was thinking hahaha. Once i take out the interal filter im going to put some pennywort in its place.

Comments, questions? dont be shy :icon_surp

- Sean k


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything looks good, You could use that $50 every six months to save for a traditional CO2 rig or a paintball setup.

I love the somewhat oval marimoball on the right


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats a fine looking tank. Nice work.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looking, good 
thats a ton of light, hope your adept at algae control. Should make that HC grow great tho.

im only running two on my ebi 14 hrs total but they're only both on at the same time for 4 hours.

as for the filter check out the Finnex px-360. I have been throughly impressed, with it on my ebi.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice, looks very neat and clean.


----------



## seank (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys!



> looking, good
> thats a ton of light, hope your adept at algae control. Should make that HC grow great tho.
> 
> im only running two on my ebi 14 hrs total but they're only both on at the same time for 4 hours.
> ...


bigboij, 
algae has never really been a problem, I just scrape it off when im doing a water change with a box cutter blade :icon_smil. As for the filter, I searched at two LFS and couldnt find one anywhere so i ended up just purchasing the 105 at Als. I took a look at your Ebi and i have to say... yours is better hahaha.

I also rescaped my tank ill post pics later after everythings inplace.

-Seank


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

One of the nicest ebis! I would like to invite you to join the fluval ebi pimp club. If you check the threads I've created using my profile you should find the thread im talking about. I've had ny ebi for a while...after the light blew I never got it fixed but just now im starting to do a dry start method HC carpet. Good luck! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## seank (Jul 7, 2011)

here she is after the rescape, let me kno what you all think :icon_wink


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Dope wood! Kind of reminds me of mine haha (the one above you in the ebi pimp club). Gotta say I definitely like it better after the rescape. I was thinking of picking up a fluval 105 for mine too. The stock filter isn't really impressing me all taht much, I shoved some purigen in there to get rid of tannins from my DW and it reduced the flow by a good 50% even with just a tiny bag and then it slowly gets weaker over the span of about a week just from normal mulm buildup on the sponges/filter intake pantyhose I put on until the point where it's just trickling out and needs to be cleaned/rearranged weekly


----------



## seank (Jul 7, 2011)

> Dope wood! Kind of reminds me of mine haha (the one above you in the ebi pimp club). Gotta say I definitely like it better after the rescape. I was thinking of picking up a fluval 105 for mine too. The stock filter isn't really impressing me all taht much, I shoved some purigen in there to get rid of tannins from my DW and it reduced the flow by a good 50% even with just a tiny bag and then it slowly gets weaker over the span of about a week just from normal mulm buildup on the sponges/filter intake pantyhose I put on until the point where it's just trickling out and needs to be cleaned/rearranged weekly


Hahaha I just took a look at your tank and its soo tru *tbarabash* my DW looks very close to yours almost too close lol maybe we got it from the same tree haha :flick:. 

Ill let you kno how the filter works in about a week or so, I ordered it from BA they dont stock the 105 there tho and the ones at PJ's pets look like they were dragged behind the shipping truck before it arrived at the store. It should be here by next thursday they said, maybe sooner. 

Anyways if you follow my posts here ill do a review as soon as its in the tank (well maybe a few days later lol).

Also anyone that has any sugestions on a plant to take the place of the internal filter please chime in i can't decide lol. All I kno is im gonna order some xmas moss to tie on the DW and/or maybe java moss too?


----------

